# GLA Profesional Aquascaping pinsettes,scissors and razor scraper.



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy Sunday! Weekends are the perfect time to tame those jungles and aquascapes. GLA's aquascaping tools are here to help you achieve that perfect look. Our tool line is made of the highest quality materials and craftsmanship. Nothing like what you see in the bulk of the market being sold today. With a superior sharpness thanks to the Tungsten carbide, to the polished finish on the steel. All of this is paramount in creating a superior aquscaping tool. Stay sharp folks and dont settle for less. It will just be money in the trash otherwise. Your plants will thank you for it. 

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Suggestion....
maybe tell the aquarist what each type is used for a particular application when scaling

PS:
A happy GLA customer for years - thanks for being out there


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Aquaticz said:


> Suggestion....
> maybe tell the aquarist what each type is used for a particular application when scaling
> 
> PS:
> A happy GLA customer for years - thanks for being out there



Many Thanks!

We are working on a new aquascape where we will demonstrate how to use each tool. :icon_smil

Scissors with a tungsten carbide blade's is the way to go. Not only do they stay sharp, but your plants will thank you for it with every clean precise cut. No reason to beat your stems up using anything less. Your plants will thank you for it. 


Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Derick (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Marco,

Does the pro razor come with blades? If not which size and type should I be looking for?

Thanks,
Derick


----------

